# Need Tablet Help - Huion H420



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Guys.

I'm dealing with a bit of an issue concerning my graphics tablet.

After having been away from the art world for a long while, I decided to invest a few dollars into a less-than-stellar graphics tablet. At one point I had a wonderful Wacom Intuos 4 that I adored, but it's long gone and I needed something budget-friendly that would still get the work done so I purchased a Huion H420 off of Amazon per suggestion of others.

At first the tablet worked fine; well enough on my laptop for me to start a few Photoshop projects and doodle around in OpenCanvas, and while it lacks the pressure sensitivity and features I loved about my Wacom, it got the job done to satisfaction and I considered it a good buy, especially for under $50.

...Then the other day it decided to go on the fritz. My computer no longer recognizes the device as a tablet and the green light in the upper left-hand corner will either blink in pattern or just completely short out. Pen-strokes do not work and I get the awful 'USB Device Not Recognized' prompt.

Every once in a while it will decide to be nice and work for a few minutes, only to short out again. I've done some research via Google and have tried replacing the cable, uninstalling/re-installing the newest drivers multiple times, and have gone so far as to write Huion directly...all to no avail.

I'm really hoping that someone tech-savvy can help me pinpoint the cause of this problem and walk me through it, especially because I'd really like to use this thing to complete some things for others and maybe even start making a few bucks on commissions again. Any suggestions would be much-appreciated and there may even be some free art in it for someone who can help me solve this conundrum.


----------

